# Look what my wife cooked! ! ! !



## bouaboua (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm a very lucky husband, not only also love the tortoise and really know how to cook. 

Please take look the Pineapple rice she cooked.


----------



## bigred (Jan 30, 2014)

looks very good, do you have any left


----------



## ascott (Jan 30, 2014)

How fun (and yummy) .....


----------



## sibi (Jan 30, 2014)

So, how many pineapples do you need to serve 4 guests? Or, do all eat from the one pineapple? I would like to try making that with paellaðŸ˜‹


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 31, 2014)

sibi said:


> So, how many pineapples do you need to serve 4 guests? Or, do all eat from the one pineapple? I would like to try making that with paellaðŸ˜‹



You just need one Pineapple to serve 4 person. 

We use a long and pointy knife to cut out the meat of the pineapple, then cut pineapple into dice, cook on flat firing pan to reduce the water contain of diced pineapple, otherwise the pineapple juice released from the pineapple will make your paella very soggy.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 31, 2014)

Now that's a dish I would like to try eating.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 31, 2014)

Ya braâ€™.. E hele mai ana au dat apple look da kineâ€™


----------



## TortieLuver (Jan 31, 2014)

That looks spectacular...what a wonderful wife you have there


----------



## Barista5261 (Jan 31, 2014)

So, when's a good time for us to all come over to eat pineapple rice?


----------



## pam (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks delish


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 31, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Now that's a dish I would like to try eating.



You will be invited for sure next time.




N2TORTS said:


> Ya braâ€™.. E hele mai ana au dat apple look da kineâ€™



Thank you for your reply but not too sure what you replied!!!!!




TortieLuver said:


> That looks spectacular...what a wonderful wife you have there



That is why I said I'm Lucky. She LOVE tortoise (She will go say Hi to tortoise in the morning before say hi to me) and she can cook.

No complain whatsoever.




Barista5261 said:


> So, when's a good time for us to all come over to eat pineapple rice?



From FL.........Just let me know when you board your flight. I do believe we can have it ready before you landed in CA.




pam said:


> Looks delish



Believe me. It also tastes good! ! !


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 31, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Ya braâ€™.. E hele mai ana au dat apple look da kineâ€™



"Ok Buddy ....that pineapple looks really good , I'll be coming over"..

Chaka Bra ....


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 31, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > Ya braâ€™.. E hele mai ana au dat apple look da kineâ€™
> ...



OK Sir. I got it now. Dinner will serve at 6:30 tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 31, 2014)

You are one lucky man! That's a beautiful presentation. Around here I usually serve my macaroni and cheese right from the pot!


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 31, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > N2TORTS said:
> ...



Along with this.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 31, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> You are one lucky man! That's a beautiful presentation. Around here I usually serve my macaroni and cheese right from the pot!


ha ha .... Yvonne.......


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 31, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> You are one lucky man! That's a beautiful presentation. Around here I usually serve my macaroni and cheese right from the pot!



Like I said. Dinner will serve at 6:30 tonight. 

It will be a honor to have you here. Bring some Mac and cheese. I love Mac and Cheese too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 31, 2014)

Are you Pinoy? My father-in-law was from the Philippines. Wonderful food came from that kitchen. Besides which, he was a chef at a restaurant here in town. I learned an awful lot about cooking different things from that man.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 31, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Are you Pinoy? My father-in-law was from the Philippines. Wonderful food came from that kitchen. Besides which, he was a chef at a restaurant here in town. I learned an awful lot about cooking different things from that man.



No Yvonne. I'm a Chinese from Taiwan. My wife also a Chinese. She gave name (in Chinese also) to every one of our Tortoises. 

Both of us like to cook and we do enjoy eating different type of food. 

But we do have our limit, never our shelled friends.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 31, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Now that's a dish I would like to try eating.
> ...



 Be careful, I might someday take you up on that.  Perhaps on that dream trip I have where I visit CA to talk at some tortoise club and while there go visiting some of the folks in here.  I would love to see your backyard in person.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 31, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> bouaboua said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui said:
> ...



It will be a Honor to be part of your dream trip Jacqui. My backyard and my dinning room welcomes you. Just send me a P M.


----------



## sibi (Jan 31, 2014)

Bouaboua, I've been promising Jacqui to pick her up and drive all over visiting members in Oregon and Cali. Maybe, I'll pick Jacqui up, and on our way to Cali, pick Yvonne up and we can come over for a Chinese -Spanish style Paella...what do you think?


Jacqui said:


> bouaboua said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui said:
> ...


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 31, 2014)

sibi said:


> Bouaboua, I've been promising Jacqui to pick her up and drive all over visiting members in Oregon and Cali. Maybe, I'll pick Jacqui up, and on our way to Cali, pick Yvonne up and we can come over for a Chinese -Spanish style Paella...what do you think?
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> ...



I will pick a appropriate wine from my cellar, have them either chill it or breath it. 

So everything will be ready when you all arrive. 

I just need some direction for desserts.


----------



## Barista5261 (Jan 31, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> I just need some direction for desserts.



Moon cakes and big bowls of lychee!! (when in season, of course) 

Happy New Year, by the way! æ–°å¹´å¿«ä¹!


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 31, 2014)

sibi said:


> Bouaboua, I've been promising Jacqui to pick her up and drive all over visiting members in Oregon and Cali. Maybe, I'll pick Jacqui up, and on our way to Cali, pick Yvonne up and we can come over for a Chinese -Spanish style Paella...what do you think?
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> ...



How about this for dessert? 




And I meat it! ! ! ! !




Barista5261 said:


> bouaboua said:
> 
> 
> > I just need some direction for desserts.
> ...



Thank you for your suggestions. Sounds great! ! ! ! !

Can you come too?


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 31, 2014)

sibi said:


> Bouaboua, I've been promising Jacqui to pick her up and drive all over visiting members in Oregon and Cali. Maybe, I'll pick Jacqui up, and on our way to Cali, pick Yvonne up and we can come over for a Chinese -Spanish style Paella...what do you think?



Hey sounds wonderful to me and he even has now thrown in some wine. Think I will go start packing my bags....


----------



## Barista5261 (Jan 31, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> > Bouaboua, I've been promising Jacqui to pick her up and drive all over visiting members in Oregon and Cali. Maybe, I'll pick Jacqui up, and on our way to Cali, pick Yvonne up and we can come over for a Chinese -Spanish style Paella...what do you think?
> ...






Of course! Don't forget to save bok choy scraps for the tortoises! 

Which reminds me, I should probably start cooking...


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 31, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> > Bouaboua, I've been promising Jacqui to pick her up and drive all over visiting members in Oregon and Cali. Maybe, I'll pick Jacqui up, and on our way to Cali, pick Yvonne up and we can come over for a Chinese -Spanish style Paella...what do you think?
> ...



Just like Bob Barker said: Come on down! ! ! ! You are the next winner of my dinner invitation..................


----------



## dmmj (Feb 9, 2015)

Looka tasty, pineapple is my fav. fruit.


----------



## DeanS (Feb 11, 2015)

I think some of the SoCal tribe need to rideshare up the coast a few hundred miles or so I've enjoyed paella quite a bit over the years...but not like that! WOW!


----------

